# Carrier packs?



## nipahemshadow (Oct 4, 2010)

I was told by my vet ( who is also my boss...i'm a vet's aid) that the snuggie pack things that you can buy for your hedgies are the best way to socialize them. Is this true?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't know about "best" way but it certainly is a handy way to carry them around. I'd say the "best" way to socialize is to be consistent and loving with them, regardless of the blanket, snugglepack, carrier you choose. Earn their trust as you would any other animal that is afraid of you. Personally I use a fleece blanket larger than they need so they can burrow in it on my lap, I have worn a hoodie sweatshirt that has the front pouch for my hands and put a hedgie in there, a large shirt of mine so it has my scent and just wrapped them up in that, anything to just be able to hold the giant popping ball of quills safely.


----------



## nipahemshadow (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you! So far we have had Moriarty for almost 2 weeks. He is already kinda sociable and I've only seen him curl into a ball once and that was when I took him to the vet for a checkup. He still jumps and sticks his spines up if we move fast or he hears a loud noise. We work with him every day and he is already getting a small bond with me. Russell still needs to work with him more.
I just hope I can get him to really relax around us. We got him when he was 11 weeks old.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Your vet is confusing hedgehogs with sugar gliders. Rarely will a hedgehog "bond" while being carried around in a sack. They are best socialized in the evening when it's quiet. A dim room, a quiet show or movie on tv, a blanket or sleep sack on your lap and the hedgehog. That's all you need. 

A goodly number of hedgehogs get motion sick so carrying is not recommended.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like a recipe for lots of hedgehog puke  especially since you're more likely to be using said carrier pack in the day (who goes out late enough at night for your hedgie to be properly awake?)


----------

